# Gaming Laptop vs Desktop PC Kostenfrage



## trshgf (29. Januar 2019)

Habe beides! Nur um das mal vorwegzunehmen.

Und zwar habe ich mal nachgedacht und bin auf den entschluss gekommen das Gaming Laptops auf den ersten blick teurer wirken dem ist aber absolut nicht so......

Laptop:

Braucht keinen Monitor, Tastatur, Schreibstisch für besagten Monitor und Platz generell, Stuhl zum Sitzen natürlich auch ein guter kostet ja auch einiges. Kostet dafür Hardwaretechnisch mehr OHNE Angebote.


Aber wenn ich das jetzt wirklich zussamenrechne und Platz auch noch ist ein Desktop viel teurer.

Mit dem Laptop sitze ich einfach auf der Couch und verwende einfach die Lautsprecher via Usb Kabel vom Heimkino ( für Desktop brauchtest das auch noch EXTRA) Da die LS schätze ich mal wenn auf die Couch gerichtet und du daneben sitz mit dem PC najah kacke anhört.......das wäre wieder fast 1000 Euro wenn ich die Qualität nicht missen will.

Was denkt ihr? Oder denke ich falsch zumindest mache ich das mittlerweile ne weile so.


----------



## Sonmace (29. Januar 2019)

Dadurch das du Laptop nicht umrüsten aufrüsten und erweitern kannst ist es über Jahre gehen deutlich teuere abgesehen davon das die in Laptops verbaute Hardware  nicht so leistungsstark (meist niedrig getaktet).
Man Kann einen Laptop nicht mit einen Desktop vergleichen meiner Meinung  nach, es ist nur für mobile zwecke gedacht.
Wenn man zockt dann spielt man eh mit Kopfhörer meistens und wenn man filme schauen will dann entweder über das Netzwerk oder über HDMI kabel an die Heimkino Anlage weiterleiten.
Wenn man am TV zocken will und der PC woanders steht ist das ein Problem aber notfalls stellt man den Rechner dann eine zeit lang ins Wohnzimmer aber andererseits hat man meist auch ne PS4 oder sowas da stehen.


----------



## trshgf (29. Januar 2019)

Najah eben nicht unbedingt mein Gerät schcafft alles mit 60 fps in 1080p Hoch Ultra. Das mit dem umrüsten stimmt ja aber wenn man alles 5 Jahre neukauft relativiert sich das auch immo verkaufst das alte fertig.

Nein ich nicht der Sound soll ja im ganzen Raum sein nicht nur am Kopf auch wenn sich High End Kopfhörer schon toll anhören. Vielleicht bin ich nur minimalistisch veranlagt ^^


----------



## Eol_Ruin (30. Januar 2019)

Ein Gaming-Notebook ist meiner Meinung nach NUR dann sinnvoll wenn man wirklich mobil Spielen will.

Aufgrund fehlender Aufrüstmöglichkeit für MICH vollkommen sinnfrei wenn man es stationär (dazu gehört alles innerhalb der eigenen Wohnung) benutzt.

Auch die Kosten eines Notebooks sind höher wenn man es mit vergleichbar performanter Desktop vergleicht. 

Und dein "5-Jahre"-Argument geht auch etwas an der Realität vorbei.
Denn keiner weiß wie performant aktuelle Komponenten in den nächsten Jahren genau sein werden.


----------



## compisucher (30. Januar 2019)

trshgf schrieb:


> Najah eben nicht unbedingt mein Gerät schcafft alles mit 60 fps in 1080p Hoch Ultra. Das mit dem umrüsten stimmt ja aber wenn man alles 5 Jahre neukauft relativiert sich das auch immo verkaufst das alte fertig.
> 
> Nein ich nicht der Sound soll ja im ganzen Raum sein nicht nur am Kopf auch wenn sich High End Kopfhörer schon toll anhören. Vielleicht bin ich nur minimalistisch veranlagt ^^



Alles ist relativ,
von welchem Laptop sprichst du denn, CPU, GPU, RAM, Bildschirm-Diagonale?
Die Diskussionsbasis für eine qualitative Aussage musst du schon vorab definieren.
Ich bin mir fast zu 100% sicher, dass ein Selbstbau-PC IMMER günstiger bei gleicher Leistung ist und dass im Budget dann sehr locker noch ein Monitor drinnen ist, der die gleiche Leistung des Laptop-Monitors hat.

Wie schon von anderen angemerkt, ein Daddel-Laptop macht nur dann Sinn, wenn du viel unterwegs bist und auf das Spielen dabei nicht verzichten möchtest.


----------



## Körschgen (30. Januar 2019)

Gaming am Laptop war noch nie geil.

Langsam kommen die Geräte in Bereiche, wo es machbar wird.

Und ich rede hier nicht von reiner Leistung, sondern besonders von quälender Hitze und Lautstärke.

Auf solche Späße kann ich gut verzichten.

Mal davon ab ist ein Desktop immer günstiger und leistungsfähiger.

Allein schon weil ich mir Maus, Tastatur und Bildschirm EIN MAL kaufe und dann ist gut.


----------



## trshgf (30. Januar 2019)

Lies ersten beitrag ist nicht günstiger da man viel mehr braucht für den desktop sagt ja der name bereits lol aber wird halt gekonnt ignoriert und das mit der leistung ist bohne heutzutage ist es machbar.


----------



## the.hai (30. Januar 2019)

trshgf schrieb:


> Lies ersten beitrag ist nicht günstiger da man viel mehr braucht für den desktop sagt ja der name bereits lol aber wird halt gekonnt ignoriert und das mit der leistung ist bohne heutzutage ist es machbar.




Naja, das siehst leider nur du so. Ein richtiges Notebook ist einfach nur teurer und unbequemer im einzelnen.


Ich habe vor drei Jahren den Desktop abgeschafft und bin mit dem Notebook vollstens zufrieden, aber Zuhause wird er als Desktop genutzt. (Zwei externe Monitore, Schreibtisch, Maus und Tastatur).

Beim Studium kann man ihn schön mitnehmen und Schreiben etc (auch nicht ultramobil, ist ja kein thinbook etc^^) aber wirklich spielen nur mit Notebook und extra Maus mache ich nur ungern^^.


----------



## trshgf (30. Januar 2019)

Wsnl ansichtssache aber wenn ich mir die preise der rtx laptops ansehe würde ich auch nicht mehr zögern bekam meinen 1060 iger für 860 mit nem i5 der 8ten gen. aber zu nem 2060 laptop ab 2000 euro xDDD wtf


----------



## tandel (30. Januar 2019)

Scheint mir ein bisschen schön gerechnet um die Kaufentscheidung zu rechtfertigen, kann das sein?
Wenn Du Spaß an einem Gaminglaptop hast, ist doch super. Vergleichbar oder gar günstiger ggü. einem Desktop ist das aber sicher nicht.

Denk alleine mal an Aufrüstung und Reparaturen. Mein Desktopgehäuse ist bald 20 Jahre alt, die Komponenten wechsel ich je nach Bedarf und verkaufe nicht mehr benötigte aber  funktionierende Teile direkt bei Ebay.

Wenn mein Netzteil oder die Grafikkarte kaputt geht, dann bestelle ich das im Netz, nach 1-2 Tagen ist es hier und dann tausche ich es mit ein paar Handgriffen.

Wenn mein Laptop einen Schaden hat, dann schicke ich ihn innerhalb der Garantiezeit ein und warte dann erst mal ab (Wochen, Monate?), oder habe außerhalb der Garantiezeit mit ziemlich hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit einen wirtschaftlichen Totalschaden.


----------



## trshgf (30. Januar 2019)

Nein gar nicht hab ich ja schon ne weile nur generell hat mich das intressiert wenn man wirklich alles einberechnet. Grad gesehen ne laptop 2060 kommt gerade so an ne 1070 ran......hat aber 2 vram weniger und kostet 500-700 mehr...wtf bewegen sich ja rückwärts


----------



## tandel (30. Januar 2019)

Und überrascht Dich das jetzt? Es war schon immer teurer und neue Hardwaregenerationen sind zum Marktstart auch meist teurer.

Gaminglaptops sind ideal, wenn man mobil sein möchte oder wenn man als Gelegenheitsspieler (z.B. bisschen Rimworld hier, mal ne Runde Minecraft da) keinen extra Desktop kaufen möchte, wobei dafür ja kein spezieller Gaminglaptop notwendig ist.


----------



## the.hai (30. Januar 2019)

trshgf schrieb:


> Wsnl ansichtssache aber wenn ich mir die preise der rtx laptops ansehe würde ich auch nicht mehr zögern bekam meinen 1060 iger für 860 mit nem i5 der 8ten gen. aber zu nem 2060 laptop ab 2000 euro xDDD wtf



Schreib doch bitte strukturierter....es fällt generell schwer deine Aussagen zu verstehen.

1060+i5 usw ist jetzt aber auch nicht gerade die Maschine.... ab 1070 aufwärts, kommt ein Notebook auch gut zum Zocken.


----------



## trshgf (30. Januar 2019)

Najah 1080p 60 fps high ultra geht in jedem spiel. Aber jeder wie er braucht Desktop war ich auf 4k.....das frisst.


----------



## the.hai (30. Januar 2019)

trshgf schrieb:


> Najah 1080p 60 fps high ultra geht in jedem spiel. Aber jeder wie er braucht Desktop war ich auf 4k.....das frisst.



Eine sehr beschränkte Sicht hast du da. Alles in FullHD auf Ultra mit ner GTX1060? Dann musst du nen Sahnestück mit massiver Übertaktung haben. Für deine Zwecke mag sie reichen, aber es ist und bleibt ne Mitelklasse-Grafikkarte. 

Fang doch keine Diskussion an, wenn du so engstirnig und uneinsichtig bist. Das Thema hier ist Käse^^

Schön ist auch der Vergleich, dass dir am Notebook FullHD reicht, aber am Desktop 4k sein muss.^^


----------



## trshgf (30. Januar 2019)

und ignoriert lol was ist das für einer dann kuck doch mal ne 1060 reicht locker für 60 fps in den meisten spielen auf hoch ultra .

logisch full hd auf 15 zoll sieht nicht wesentlich schlechter aus wie mein 32 zoller auf 4k lol noob.


----------



## compisucher (30. Januar 2019)

Wenn du dein 32" mit 4k mit einer GTX 1060 von deinem Mittelklasse-Lappi ansteuerst, brauchst du dich nicht wundern, dass es bescheiden aussieht...

Nochmal, ein Lappi für das mobile Spielen hat seine Daseinsberechtigung, aber einen 1:1 Vergleich bei gleichem Invest zw. Lappi und PC zu ziehen ist recht sinnfrei, weil nicht zu vergleichen.


----------



## seahawk (30. Januar 2019)

Laptops sind einfach cooler. 

Man braucht keinen Schreibtisch, kaum Platz und kann auf dem Schoß zocken.  Und einer gute Gaminglaptop schafft alles in Ultra.


----------



## tandel (30. Januar 2019)

Wie gut funktioniert denn die Kühlung auf dem Schoß, wenn man ein leistungshungriges Spiel zockt? Und die Maus dann auf dem Knie?
Mache ich auch manchmal mit meinem Laptop, wenn ich unterwegs bin, hat mit zocken am Schreibtisch aber nicht viel zu tun.


----------



## fotoman (30. Januar 2019)

trshgf schrieb:


> Wsnl ansichtssache aber wenn ich mir die preise  der rtx laptops ansehe würde ich auch nicht mehr zögern bekam meinen  1060 iger für 860 mit nem i5 der 8ten gen. aber zu nem 2060 laptop ab  2000 euro xDDD wtf


Tja, das wäre mir gerade so als mobiles  Zweitgerät schnell genug. Ein i7-8550H oder besser kann es ja nicht sein, sondern vermutlich ein Brot-und-Butter i5-8250U aus dem Surface Pro 6.

Soll ich jeden Abend mein Lenkrad an den Couchtisch schrauben? Und wie mancht man das mit (laut Notebookcheck) anscheinend unvermeintlichen Krach eines Gaming-Laptops, wenn der auch mal was tun muss? Bei Kopfhörern hat man von der tollen Musikanlage nichts, ohne auch nicht. Das Lan-Kabel stört auch niemanden im Wohnzimmer oder werden nur Offline-Games gespielt?



compisucher schrieb:


> Ich bin mir fast zu 100% sicher, dass ein Selbstbau-PC IMMER günstiger bei gleicher Leistung ist und dass im Budget dann sehr locker noch ein Monitor drinnen ist, der die gleiche Leistung des Laptop-Monitors hat.


Er will ja den Schreibtisch oder gleich das gesamte Arbeits/Spielezimmer einsparen. Damit kann man entweder eine kleinere Wohnung mieten (das passeirt ja alles im Single-Haushalt im Wohnzimmer, oder soll die Familie jeden Abend flüchten, wenn er spielen möchte?) oder wenn man den gesparen Raum untervermietet. Den Laserdrucker stellt man in die Besenkammer neben das NAS, weil in den Laptop ja nichts (bezahlbares) an Speicherplatz past. 



tandel schrieb:


> Wie gut funktioniert denn die Kühlung auf dem  Schoß, wenn man ein leistungshungriges Spiel zockt?


Man kann sich die Zimmerheizung sparen, Abwärme vom TV und den Laptop genügen. Noch so ein angeblichen Vorteil eines  Laptops im Wohnzimer gegenüber einem Desktop im eigenen Raum.

Aber natürlich, wenn ein Laptop für 860€ genügt, man im Wohnzimmer niemanden stört, man sonst kein Zubehör nutzt und auch keinen Tisch zum Arbeiten benötigt, dann mag das alles ausreichen.

Wenn ich nur ein Anzeigegerät wollte, dann wäre das der 32" Monitor, der ab und zu auch fürs Fernsehen/Filme genutzt wird.


----------



## ich558 (30. Januar 2019)

trshgf schrieb:


> und ignoriert lol was ist das für einer dann kuck doch mal ne 1060 reicht locker für 60 fps in den meisten spielen auf hoch ultra .
> 
> logisch full hd auf 15 zoll sieht nicht wesentlich schlechter aus wie mein 32 zoller auf 4k lol noob.



Alle Spiele die du spielst sind aber nicht alle Spiele die eine 1060 in Full HD auf maximalen Einstellungen packt. 

PS: Wär nicht verkehrt mal etwas sorgfältiger zu Schreiben


----------



## the.hai (30. Januar 2019)

Tja, solche Aussagen kann man halt nur aus Unwissenheit treffen. Warum hört man den Begriff Noob kaum von jemandem, der wirklich Ahnung hat, sondern immer nur von Leuten, die selbst kaum Peilung haben?^^


----------



## belle (30. Januar 2019)

Meines Erachtens überwiegen trotz insgesamt höherer Kosten die Vorteile des PC, wobei diese Kosten betreffend der Ausstattung des Zimmers nur einmal anfallen und je nach der Lage vor Ort eventuell auch gar nicht anfallen müssen.
In einem Bestfall (Zimmer plus Abstellmöglichkeit und Tisch, Maus, Tastatur, Monitor vorhanden) wäre der PC natürlich immer besser (Wartbarkeit, Preis / Leistung).

Ich hatte selbst über Jahre hinweg zusätzlich einen Gaming-Laptop von Msi. Solange man sich innerhalb der Garantie bewegt, ist alles gut. Nach längerer Nutzung fällt beim Laptop das Staub- und somit auch Hitzeproblem eher und heftiger ins Gewicht. Hat man dann mal einen Tag frei, dies noch nicht bemerkt und zockt länger am Stück, kann es schnell zu Instabilitäten und mehr kommen. Ist einzelne Hardware, wie die verbaute Grafikkarte, defekt, wird der Laptop schnell ein Fall für die Tonne oder eine teure Reparatur. Mir sind beispielsweise die Angeln vom auf- und zuklappen des Bildschirms angerissen.

Für den PC braucht man zwar erstmal einen Schreibtisch, vielleicht ein Soundsystem und einen Monitor, dafür hat man diese Komponenten dann meist über viele Jahre hinweg. Einzelne, defekte Komponenten kann man einfach selbst austauschen. Preislich kommt ein 4K-Monitor bei mir noch immer in die Kategorie der Luxusprobleme, da dieser auch enorm höhere Kosten bei der Grafikkartenwahl verursacht. Hier ist man meist mit einem guten Dauerläufer wie z.B. einem 24" 1080p oder 27" 1440p besser beraten. Falls nach einer Weile eine neue Grafikkarte eine höhere Auflösung nutzbar machen würde, braucht man keinen neuen Monitor. Diese Mehrleistung kann man erstmal in höhere Anti-Aliasing-Stufen oder Downsampling investieren.

Nicht überall herrscht jedoch die gleiche Lage: Meine Frau hat nun einen eigenen PC. Ihr PC ist über HDMI am TV und am Heimkino-System angeschlossen, steht dezent in einer Ecke neben der Schrankwand und wenn er benutzt wird, werden kabellose Maus und Tastatur auf den Wohnzimmertisch geholt. In diesem Fall waren alle Nebensächlichkeiten schon vorhanden und wir brauchten quasi nur einen PC zusammenbasteln plus Maus / Tastatur.

Ich behaupte mal abschließend, dass mit guter, aber günstiger Hardware (z.B. Ryzen 2600 und RX 580) trotz PC-Zusammenbau noch finanziell Luft ist für einen günstigen Monitor plus Schreibtisch.


----------



## trshgf (31. Januar 2019)

Bin aber einer der gerne in nem monitor investiert wegen guter bildqualität das ist ein luxusproblem ^^


----------



## trshgf (31. Januar 2019)

compisucher schrieb:


> Wenn du dein 32" mit 4k mit einer GTX 1060 von deinem Mittelklasse-Lappi ansteuerst, brauchst du dich nicht wundern, dass es bescheiden aussieht...
> 
> Nochmal, ein Lappi für das mobile Spielen hat seine Daseinsberechtigung, aber einen 1:1 Vergleich bei gleichem Invest zw. Lappi und PC zu ziehen ist recht sinnfrei, weil nicht zu vergleichen.



lol wer hat gesagt das ich den monitor mit ner 1060 betribe bzw mit dem laptop wtf? zieht euch was aus der nase XD geh in den kindergarten und eine 1080ti wird lein schöneres bild hinzauber in 4k als ne 1060 nur mit mehr fps also 55 statt 30-25 im vergleich. lol unfassbar iq fail


----------



## seahawk (31. Januar 2019)

1920 auf 15" sieht genauso geil aus wie UHD auf 32".


----------



## tandel (31. Januar 2019)

Also ich würde meine 2880x1800 auf 15,4" nicht mehr eintauschen wollen gegen weniger. Gerade am Laptop sitzt man doch oft deutlich näher am Schirm. Aber gut, ist auch kein spezielles Gameinggerät.


----------



## belle (31. Januar 2019)

Also wäre dann sowas eher das Richtige, 1440p auf 24":
Acer RC1 RC241YU ab €' '174 (2019) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## compisucher (31. Januar 2019)

trshgf schrieb:


> lol wer hat gesagt das ich den monitor mit ner 1060 betribe bzw mit dem laptop wtf? zieht euch was aus der nase XD geh in den kindergarten und eine 1080ti wird lein schöneres bild hinzauber in 4k als ne 1060 nur mit mehr fps also 55 statt 30-25 im vergleich. lol unfassbar iq fail



Du selbst, Zitat:

logisch full hd auf 15 zoll sieht nicht wesentlich schlechter aus wie *mein* 32 zoller auf 4k lol noob.

Im Übrigen, wie auch von einigen anderen Kollegen hier schon angemerkt, solltest du dringend deine Rechtschreibung verbessern.
Das ist hier nicht "Rate mal mit Rosenthal" sondern ein Beratungsforum.


----------



## Richu006 (31. Januar 2019)

Also ein laptop genügt eventuell gerade so für Casual Gaming... 
Im Desktop Gaming bereich diskutiert man darüber ob 60 hz zuwenig sind... 144HZ werden zum Minimum (besser noch 240hz) und das am liebsten in 4k. 
Da kann mir niemand erzählen das ein laptop das packt.
Abgesehen davon macht mir das Basteln am pc selbst mehr spass als das gamen selbst.
Hardtubes Biegen, eventuelle Gehäuse Modding aktionen mit laser, Beleuchtungen usw. Die möglichkeiten sind schier unbegrenzt.
Ein Laptop kauft man, stellt man hin, beginnt zu zocken... und merkt 1h später? Das das Ding heiss wird ohne Ende, und nicht die erwartete Leistung bringt (ja ich habe noch ein Asus ROG Gaming laptop). Und dann beginnt das Teil zu verstauben und man hat viel Geld aus dem Fenster geworfen.

Ps. Ja ich bin ein Desktop Fanboy


----------



## Firehunter_93 (1. Februar 2019)

So wie der TE schreibt, kann es sich hierbei nur um ein Kind handeln, weil einige Begriffe doch sehr stark am fehl am Platz sind. 
Und nochmal zurück zum Thema: Ein PC ist langfristig immer günstiger und besser. Eine Grafikkarte hält im Schnitt 3 Jahre an, danach kommt sie schon stark an ihre Grenzen. Und mal so nebenbei, deine Graka gibt es schon 2 Jahre auf dem Markt und ist nur eine Midend Graka, so dass sie in spätestens 2-3 Jahren eh am Ende sein wird. Und naja, wie es der Teufel nunmal will, musst du dann ein komplett neues Notebook kaufen. Beim PC reicht lediglich ein GPU Upgrade aus, da eine CPU länger hält, wobei man diese Aussage heute nur noch treffen kann, wenn man einen 6 bzw. 8 Kerner hat, aber das ist ja mittlerweile Mainstream. Deine CPU wird vermutlich der 8300h sein, der nur ein 4 Kerner mit HT ist, was alles andere als zukunftssicher ist. Und bzgl. Kostenersparnis durch Maus und Keyboard. Da ich selber ein Gaming Notebook hatte, kann ich dir versichert sagen, dsss man auch diese Sachen dazu kauft, da es eben deutlich angenehmer ist.


----------

